# 2011 Traditional Tom



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Saturday morning I set up in an old pasture that is overgrown with autumn olive and multifora rose on our Calhoun County farm. The toms were sounding off in the woods all around me at daybreak so I gave a few quiet yelps and was greeted with several answering gobbles. At 6:45 a tom thundered about 50 yards behind me so I gave a few more quiet yelps and again waited. Within a few minutes I heard him drumming just outside the blind so I put down the call and picked up my recurve. Soon he strutted by at about 6 yards heading to my Dave Smith hen decoy. He stopped broadside at about 10 yards and I put an arrow through him. He took off running and was out of sight by the time I got out of the blind. A short search found him buried under some multiflora rose. He is just shy of a 10" beard and has 1 1/8" spurs. The bow is a 48# Pittsley Predator and I used a Grizzly Stik sitka with a Magnus Stinger 4 blade broadhead.

I tried to edit the pic of the whole bird and bow as it was too big for another site and somehow managed to delete it so I'll have to see if I still have it on the camera. Here are a couple pics that I didn't manage to delete.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a good one, got to love those spurs over an inch long. Congratulations!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done! Great bird!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome..congrats .. way to do it with the recurve I hope to take my first deer this year with a recurve great bird


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

way to get it done with the stick and string


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done sir, and with traditional equipment also... I'm impressed!


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

awesome, congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's an accomplishment, well done!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I've got him marinating and he will be dinner this weekend!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Congrats! It doesn't get any better...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------

